# Karneval der Kulturen Logo umgestalten



## solomat (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo, brauch mal etwas Unterstützung, unzwar möchte ich unser Logo etwas umgestalten, zwecks unserer Teilnahme am Karneval der Kulturen.

Das Original ist das hier:






Und weil das ganze für den Karneval der Kulturen und etwas passend zu unserem Motto*(Marzahn bleibt bunt!) * sein soll will ich das ganze etwas umgestalten. Nur fehlen mir die richtigen Ideen.

Hab das hier gemacht, und wie man sehen kann ist es, naja, eher unschick.





Was für Ideen habt ihr? Was kann man mit einbauen und wie baut man es am besten ein? Mit den Schlagschatten und abgeflachten Kanten siehts irgendwie ziemlich einfach aus.


----------



## Kyrius (23. Februar 2005)

es ist ein logo oder?

ein logo sollte simple und einprägsam sein. Das original trifft darauf zu, respekt. Beim Karnevals-Dingsbums würde ich den Schlagschatten weglassen. Es ist und bleib ein Logo us sollte simple sein.


----------

